# From The Watch Fair



## Guest (Mar 26, 2007)

Hello all,

A nice 24 hour pocket watch movement picked up at the watch fair in Birmingham on Sunday. There is no makers name anywhere on the watch and I don't know how old it is and inside the rear cover it says "Silver 80c". Would appreciate any further info on this watch.



































Rabbit


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

neat looks like there are hallmarks too


----------

